# Noreve Kindle 2 covers



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Noreve has the K2 cover available now:

http://www.noreveusa.com/product_info.php?products_id=2232


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Interesting.....are they using the hinge system? It doesn't say. I like how they have cutouts for the speakers. The price tag is a bit high though...$76.49!


Look at one of the pictures below. The first one shows a clip that seems to hold it in. I'm not sure about the bottom, but there's probably another clip type or brace that holds the kindle in the cover.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

OK! Yeahhhh....Happy Thursday!    

While everyone was ordering their covers and I was sitting ever so patiently and enviously (maybe not that quite patiently!) for the Noreve folks to release their cover I watched a video on YOU TUBE showing their I Phone products.  One comment was made that the smooth leather's likeliness to be easily scratched.

I know from other posts many of you have other Noreve accessories.  Help!  Smooth or pebbled

I need to take my K2 out of its box and bring it out into the world!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kendra said:


> OK! Yeahhhh....Happy Thursday!
> 
> While everyone was ordering their covers and I was sitting ever so patiently and enviously (maybe not that quite patiently!) for the Noreve folks to release their cover I watched a video on YOU TUBE showing their I Phone products. One comment was made that the smooth leather's likeliness to be easily scratched.
> 
> ...


I would go with pebbled. I like the look of the cover, but not sure about the plastic ID window on the left side. Not sure I would like the feel of that when the cover is folded back. Luvmy4brats posted a Noreve discount coupon, good through 4/15 (NewColors) in antother thread.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The pebbled is a very new addition. I actually don't have a smooth cover either. I think there are a few who have them for the K1.

It looks like it's the slide in system that they use for the ipods. It's very secure and will be great for those that like the floating look. I like the cutout for the speakers. If you look at the three smaller pictures a bit further down, you can see how it's held it.

As for me, I have a Passion Vintage cover for my ipod and love the feel. It's a sueded leather. Just a warning, when it says Vintage..they mean it. It looks like it's been around and beat up for years.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Luv,

Thanks for your feedback.  I am thinking pebbled as well because I believe once I have it finally in its case there it will stay.... the pebbled finish hopefully will hold up a bit better.  I am so neutral that my kids are betting I choose the ivory - not my fault the color selection is so limited in that finish!

Also - cannot figure out the cost - the site states 70.12 until you begin choosing a color/finish.  But at this point I am just going to order - I am still spending less than the Cole Haan cover with no tab?!?

And a huge TY for the coupon- will let you know if I can use it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The pebbled and the vintage are more expensive. All of the standard covers are the same price.

Also, bear in mind that if you order pretty much anything other than a regular black cover, it's going to take awhile to show up. My case took nearly a month to show up.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That vintage line is tempting, but a serious ouch on the pricing overall (since I already shelled out for the Oberon).  I do like the rail idea a lot for holding the K2 in though.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I love the way these look, but I wish they'd said a little about how the Kindle is held.  It looks from the pictures like there are two clips on the bottom and one on the top.  I would be concerned that it might slip out either side.  I have a M-edge Prodigy, which I like a lot, but I don't like all the extra space at the spine that was left for the light.  (I also am not fond of the white stitching.) I had to buy a new purse to accommodate it.     It won't fit in my favorite purse, which is a little disappointing.  I'm looking forward to hearing the reviews when people start getting this cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patra said:


> I love the way these look, but I wish they'd said a little about how the Kindle is held. It looks from the pictures like there are two clips on the bottom and one on the top. I would be concerned that it might slip out either side. I have a M-edge Prodigy, which I like a lot, but I don't like all the extra space at the spine that was left for the light. (I also am not fond of the white stitching.) I had to buy a new purse to accommodate it.  It won't fit in my favorite purse, which is a little disappointing. I'm looking forward to hearing the reviews when people start getting this cover.


If it's anything like my ipod cover (which is the onlyt hing I have to compare it to) There's probably a small little tab on the outside edge to keep it from sliding out the other side. I'm guessing you slide it in from the spine side.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> The pebbled and the vintage are more expensive. All of the standard covers are the same price.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that if you order pretty much anything other than a regular black cover, it's going to take awhile to show up. My case took nearly a month to show up.


A month Oh, no. I have been waiting since February already! P.S. My son said to be brave and choose RED!
I don't know if I can do it but so very tempting!


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

This is the one I've been waiting for.  I've ordered it in red.  (The coupon code didn't work, but that's OK.)  It won't arrive for a while (probably quite a long while) but I can deal with that because my Bobarra covers will arrive tomorrow.  (Two of them, the Dickens in chocolate brown and the Austen in a frog and ladybug print fabric.)  I'll post some comments about those in a new thread.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I just ordered it in the red!  I am so excited!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Saylorgirl said:


> I just ordered it in the red! I am so excited!


thats a cute one


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Saylorgirl said:


> I just ordered it in the red! I am so excited!


Congratulations, it looks lovely.

I'll be very interested to read your review. This is the case that really interests me, but it is kind of spendy when the Amazon case is working just fine. But if you tell me that it feels lovely, and holds the Kindle securely (and mostly invisibly), and folds back fully, I'll definitely be ordering.

I really want a nice leather case with hinges, but I'm not about to resort to cutting off the M-edge corners to get it. The Kindle "almost" floats in the Noreve, which seems to be the next best thing.

Tracey


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I was originally interested in this case but not anymore.  I think the cost is too much, and I hate those cutouts on the back for the speakers.  The whole point of that kind of case for me would be a way to take my Kindle in public and be inconspicuous, like it's just a day planner or something.  The speakers on the back kind of give that away.  Oh well.  All of that coupled with the negative reviews of Noreve, and I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> I was originally interested in this case but not anymore. I think the cost is too much, and I hate those cutouts on the back for the speakers. The whole point of that kind of case for me would be a way to take my Kindle in public and be inconspicuous, like it's just a day planner or something. The speakers on the back kind of give that away. Oh well. All of that coupled with the negative reviews of Noreve, and I think I'll pass on this one.


I pretty much feel the same way. Plus, after receiving my first Oberon (with another one on order!  ) I think I am ruined for any other brand of Kindle cover...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I pretty much feel the same way. Plus, after receiving my first Oberon (with another one on order!  ) I think I am ruined for any other brand of Kindle cover...


LOL Well, I wasn't going to say it. But yeah, if I spend that much on another cover, it will be an Oberon (and I'm actually pretty tempted!). I'll either carry my Oberon and just show off in public or I'll use the boring but fairly inexpensive mocha M-edge I have sitting here.


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought about the Oberon and the M-edge.  I wanted a red cover and the Oberon covers in the red did not do anything for me, while they are beautiful they seemed a little heavy for what I wanted.  The m-edge cover was not slim enough with the extra space in the spine it made it seem to bulky.  But in the Noreve cover the Kindle just floats so beautifully!  I like clean classic lines and that is what this offers.  

They did e-mail today to tell me it would be 12 to 18 days before it is shipped due to high demand.  They offered to cancel my order if I so desired.

And as a plus I love being in France so every time I pick up my Kindle it will be a good memory for me!!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I joined Graydog and Saylorgirl and ordered the Noreve Kindle cover in red.  Knock on wood, but so far the communication between myself and their customer service rep has been excellent, informative and timely.

Today:  "I will say this; the Ambition selection is awesome in every respect. The Ivory is a cream white like color and the texture makes it so nice. The Chestnut is a very dark chocolate...also very nice! The Ebony is black...the texture is nice, but it's black."
Sunday: In response to my order confirmation and as Luv stated, black is the only color ready to ship.  "The Kindle case is too new and it does not matter the color you choose as we have already pre-ordered
in anticipation of demands trends. Cases should be in within 2 weeks.". 

I really have my fingers crossed that this will be the start of a beautiful relationship!!! LOL!  I hope to come back to this thread and tell you all how much I love the color, the leather, the smell, the construction, and, oh yes, that they were great to work with!  Time will tell!


----------

